# The mysterious story teller



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

And his one thousand-one wonders


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Very, very cool Kokos!! Amazing that the writing process can be captured in a single image! roud:


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

Haha thanks a lot, i'm not sure if the message works that well


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Well, I see the little guy on the bottom filled with an inspired sort of surprise, like suddenly possessed by the storyteller to tell the stories for him, larger than life, with fire in his eyes, he is both the light and the shadows... the characters whirling around in the imagination, the mystery to be unraveled in the telling... and even this spirit of storytelling is caught in wide eyed wonder, the spiral that is his mouth and the spiral on his forehead, like a third eye... frightened, perhaps, by the hauntingly familiar characters he summoned... all in the darkness of the unconscious.

That's what I got out of it anyway!!


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

PeacePassion said:


> Well, I see the little guy on the bottom filled with an inspired sort of surprise, like suddenly possessed by the storyteller to tell the stories for him, larger than life, with fire in his eyes, he is both the light and the shadows... the characters whirling around in the imagination, the mystery to be unraveled in the telling... and even this spirit of storytelling is caught in wide eyed wonder, the spiral that is his mouth and the spiral on his forehead, like a third eye... frightened, perhaps, by the hauntingly familiar characters he summoned... all in the darkness of the unconscious.
> 
> That's what I got out of it anyway!!


Haha that would be a cool explanation actually more deeper than what i had in mind ! keep it that way haha 

Actually the idea is that the little uninteresting guy in the bottom creates for himself a sort of fake elusive personality too big for life which seems hostile and scary (the eyes and the spikes) but fascinating at the same time (the orange color) and full of complications to resolve (the tentacles); Intrigued by that sort of scarecrow curious people striving for the danger and the unknown end up getting caught gravitating around it and the little guy hidden from view in the bottom get all the attention indirectly, when there nothing much else to see than a scarecrow. Basically :tongue:


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Kokos said:


> Haha that would be a cool explanation actually more deeper than what i had in mind ! keep it that way haha
> 
> Actually the idea is that the little uninteresting guy in the bottom creates for himself a sort of fake elusive personality too big for life which seems hostile and scary (the eyes and the spikes) but fascinating at the same time (the orange color) and full of complications to resolve (the tentacles); Intrigued by that sort of scarecrow curious people striving for the danger and the unknown end up getting caught gravitating around it and the little guy hidden from view in the bottom get all the attention indirectly. Basically :tongue:


haha, so it was about *ahem*ape*ahem*. i guess art is sort of like a psychological inkblot test huh, in what we see in it?? amazing how interpretations can be so different, yet still make perfect sense! thanks for sharing, i like hearing what the artist had in mind


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

haha yeah.. a little bit, but it's intended to be seen more generally speaking ;P

And seriously i love when people interpret the way they want, i shouldn't even have told it


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Kokos said:


> haha yeah.. a little bit, but it's intended to be seen more generally speaking ;P
> 
> And seriously i love when people interpret the way they want, i shouldn't even have told it


haha, well, i'm glad you did!! i guess it's a trade off... interesting for the artist to hear what people think, and interesting for people to hear what the artist had in mind...


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

Kokos said:


> Haha that would be a cool explanation actually more deeper than what i had in mind ! keep it that way haha
> 
> Actually the idea is that the little uninteresting guy in the bottom creates for himself a sort of fake elusive personality too big for life which seems hostile and scary (the eyes and the spikes) but fascinating at the same time (the orange color) and full of complications to resolve (the tentacles); Intrigued by that sort of scarecrow curious people striving for the danger and the unknown end up getting caught gravitating around it and the little guy hidden from view in the bottom get all the attention indirectly, when there nothing much else to see than a scarecrow. Basically :tongue:


Is this an anecdote about your personal life, Kokos? :happy:


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

I saw it coming, you doubt instigator ;p


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

Kokos said:


> I saw it coming, you doubt instigator ;p


I am fully innocent of any and all allegations you would accuse me of! :laughing:


----------

